# drivable from Los angeles labor day weekend



## haras (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd love to check in friday sept 2, but 3rd or 4th would be okay too.  looking for palm springs, san diego, carlsbad for 5-7 days.


----------



## jtmcgarry (Aug 1, 2016)

I sent you a private message.  Thanks, Jack


----------



## jtmcgarry (Aug 1, 2016)

From our pm exchange, it sounds like.checking in on the 4th is not OK


----------



## emilioC (Aug 5, 2016)

Check PM please...


----------



## BEV (Aug 9, 2016)

*Drive from LA  = how far?*

I can swing the whole week you wanted  Sept 2-9 @ Vino Bello in Napa
see my PM.   Please advise if U took something else..


----------

